# Denon 2312 / Klipsch Sub-12 Setup Challenge



## Warlock Lord (Nov 28, 2013)

Setup:
AVR: Denon 2312ci
Mains/surround/center: Fluance SXHTB
Sub: Klipsch sub-12
TV: Panasonic UT50

I'm relatively new to all this. I purchased the AVR about 60 days ago and the sub-12 about 30 days ago. When I ran the Audyssey setup, everything seemed to work fine. However there is a "hole" in the frequency response in the 40-120Hz range. So I ran the Audyssey setup again this morning. During the setup, the couldn't be found by the AVR during the process. When I ran manual sound waves through the system (no Audyssey) The sub only responds at *really* low frequencies and the mains respond well down into the 80Hz range. The sub appears to be doing very little if anything. The sub is connected to the Denon sub pre-out and the "LFE/left" line-in on the Klipsch.

Any thoughts? I've got more hardware than intelligence is seems. :scratch:

Thanks and I hope everyone is having a happy holiday.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

If you are letting the AVR perform bass management functions, I'd suggest you set the Level control at the 12 o'clock position and the Low Pass Hz control to the max position and then re-run Audyssey.


----------



## Warlock Lord (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you for your quick suggestion. The sub currently has the low-pass filter set to 140Hz and the gain is at 12-o`clock (mid-level).

Any other thoughts?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm... seems a little odd. Not familiar with Audyssey as my 3805 does not have it. How did it set your speakers? Large or Small? What did it set the crossovers for mains, center and surrounds? LFE or LFE + Mains?


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

I had same issue with my onkyo and integra receivers. Go into your setup menu, then speaker configuration. Check the level as well as speaker distance on subwoofer and make sure they are correct. My level for subwoofer was set extremely low so i turned it back to 0db and it fixed it. Then check the crossover settings on your fronts you may want them at 80 audessey does a great job however many people will still change these settings to suit there own setup.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Speaker distance settings can end up weird, too. This can help sometimes: Run the short version of MultEQ that just sets distance and level, then see how the bass sounds with those settings applied but without Audyssey MultEQ turned on. If needed, you can manually adjust the subwoofer delay for improved bass smoothness. Then run the full Audyssey MultEQ but afterword manually re-apply those improved subwoofer delay settings (and level, as onedayiwillbedone suggests).


----------



## Warlock Lord (Nov 28, 2013)

really depressed. bought the Klipsch off Craigslist for a song. Had the previous owner test before I left, but it appears the sub is bad. I have a really old smaller 8" active Yamaha sub from a small room. when I plugged it in place of the Klipsch, everything seems to be fine.

looks like I will be looking for a repair shop to troubleshoot the Klipsch.:duh:


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

That stinks man, hope you can get it fixed I have 4 rw12d from klipsch one was bought in 08 (3 from newegg gotta love the 299 sales) and play them loud have had no trouble yet. Odd it worked fine then just stopped. Good luck


----------

